#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What is ment by an E-R model

## Lorraine

Hi all,

E-R model is an Entity-Relationship model which defines the conceptual view of the database.
E-R model basically shows the real world entities and their association/relations. Entities here represent the set of attributes in the database.

Can someone explain more on this?

Thankyou!

----------

